# "How to" questions?



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I know it may seem like an odd to say, but are there any questions or requests as to how or why things are done/created for the graphics side of things?

I will offer my knowledge and services if desired. My expertise is in the use of: Adobe Illustrator, Adobe Photoshop, Freehand, Fontlab, Fontographer, and a handful of other odd programs. I have limited knowledge of Corel Draw, WordArt, and other programs, but I think we have a fair number of PC users, as well as other Mac users, who would be willing to offer help if asked.

This thread is here as an ongoing source for help or solutions rather than a showcase of one person's pieces or skills. Knowledge is power, and group knowledge and understanding helps us all.

So, any questions or additional help?


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

I created a logo for my circus this year and use a picture i found online and made some changes. But i feel i could make it look better. any ideas? the link should take you to my photobucket profile and my haunt album is there. had issues with the photobucket. killer_047 Pictures, Photos & Images | Photobucket


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I only see four images there, and none of them include a logo.
How did you plan on using your logo? Is it just for a sign, or for flyers, newspaper ads, social media, etc.? If it is going to be something you will print (flyers, etc.), what is the smallest size it will be used at, and would it be black and white or grayscale, or would it be printed in color? Designing with a set of final goals in mind saves you headaches and heartaches. It's so easy to get tied up using lots of colors when it's just on a computer screen, but when you go to actually print stuff, it drives up the cost considerably.
Designing for the smallest size you will use it at helps guaranty that your work will be readable (usable).
What is the name of your haunt?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Is this your logo?

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1369&pictureid=17689


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

That logo is from my haunt name. i did upload the one for my circus theme


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There's only four images viewable in your Photobucket account, at least from the link you provided, and I don't see any logo in any of the images.
How about answering the questions I asked in my previous post? At least it would give us a place to start.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ok, since your photobucket seems to be FUBAR... This is your circus logo I assume, correct?
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1369&pictureid=19002

Are you adept with any photo editing software or have access to it (MS Paint doesn't count)?

Moving onto suggestions, I'd use that logo there as a concept for my own or have a friend redraw it. Since I cannot create art that well, I have to manip it. First thing I would do is vectorize/trace the image with illustrator. There's a hundred ways to skin a cat.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The questions still stand on how it would be used. Creating something wild and colorful is great if it's only going to be used via the internet, or if you have a lot money to spend to do it in print. If you need to have a tiny version (tickets, business cards, etc.) then you need to have a more simplified design or version of that design that can be read and used in those sizes and conditions. To design something that needs to be done in lots of colors/full color, not being able to use it is wasting your time and creative energy, not to mention that you will never be happy with a fancier design you created only to find out that you now have to simplify it a great deal. When in doubt, create simple, and THEN make fancier versions as needed. That way you will keep your original design mentally lodged as the original.
Look ahead, think in reverse.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

I would plan to make a banner for the haunt, and that is the logo. i used Gimp which is photoshop but a free version and MS work to do the wording.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Gimp on Linux?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Would the banner be done in multiple colors, printed, painted by hand, or...?
Would there be a slogan or anything else that goes beneath the logo? (like "You'll Die Laughing")

I don't know, or if you care, but right now your sign translates to the Circus of the Sun Evil, though, the word for Evil in French is mal (as in malcontent, malpractice, etc.), and the word Sol, if you meant it to be Soul, as in someone's spirit, translates to âme. Sol translates to the word Sun, as in the star in our solar system.

Cirque de l'Âme du Mal translates to the Circus of the Evil Soul


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

really nothing will be below it. and i never did know that interesting. and lord. here is the link to gimp http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Will this banner be printed, hand painted, or...?
If it's going to be printed, then you need to know the printer/sign shops file requirements (Dimensions, resolution, color-space, file format, etc.) so that we can make sure that whatever is created can actually be used by them, that is provided you are happy with the design.
Again, making something wildly detailed that you were going to try to hand paint would strain your patience and your sanity, not to mention your painting skills.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

I would have it printed mainly because my painting skills are bad lol


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Ideally, you should find out a couple of things from the sign shop or print shop that will do this for you: The file type they need or want, the color-space (though it's probably CMYK), and the resolution they need or suggest. If they can take a vector PDF file, that will allow you to have a small file that can print large sizes without any loss of quality. I'd also see what sizes of banners they can and will print, and what you can use (and afford). Again, it's silly to design something they can't use, or that you can't afford to print.

Now, some questions about the logo design itself. With the name being kind of a jumble, no offense meant, does your haunt actually follow a circus theme, or something else entirely? I ask because you can add other elements to reflect the theme of your haunt in the fillet/scroll work you have off to either side of the jester skull. This can help build interest to potential customers/victims. The reason I asked about a slogan or saying in my earlier post is because that can help reinforce the message or sale, and it allows you to keep the same artwork year after year, if you put the slogan on a separate banner, or, if you have the bucks to blow, to just swap out the text and print a new one without all the headaches.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

This is where i would get it printed and it does not seem to much for a banner. 
yes the haunt follows a circus theme. I find it best to have a logo go with either theme or what a haunt may follow. and non taken i could always fix the whole name thing.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm not sure where "This is" that you are referring to, so that is homework you would have to do. Deciding whether you have it printed on paper, vinyl, foamcore, etc., also needs to be addressed. If you are in doubt about weather conditions you (and your banner) will face, then get the vinyl. If you face heavy winds, rain, etc, then you are better off getting the heavier weight material. You need to determine the size of the finished piece, as well as how you will suspend it (hold it up in place). All of those things come into play, and all need to be answered BEFORE you get into any design work.
Where did you get the image(s) and letttering you are using now?


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

The lettering is from my computer i used Microsoft word and a halloween font that i found. then i just used word art within Word then copied and pasted it to photoshop and the picture i found online and i erased some things. the site i found is buildasign.com i thought the link had stayed. sorry.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

That still doesn't tell us the size or the substrate (the material you are going to have your sign printed on), and yes, it does make a difference.


----------

